# Looking for used Mike Holt product



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> I am looking to buy a used set of one of the below products. I cannot afford to buy it brand new at the moment
> 
> http://www.mikeholt.com/productitem.php?id=388&year=2005&from=All&type=Library
> 
> ...


 I am still correcting all the mistakes in the ones I have


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

rewire said:


> I am still correcting all the mistakes in the ones I have


Mistakes? In the Mike Holt products you have? Damn! I was looking forward to using some type of exam prep for brushing up and passing the j-man test.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> Mistakes? In the Mike Holt products you have? Damn! I was looking forward to using some type of exam prep for brushing up and passing the j-man test.


 Tom Henry


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

rewire said:


> I am still correcting all the mistakes in the ones I have


Been down that road before......good books but c'mon man I am trying to learn here.


----------



## Frank Reynolds (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, this is pretty disconcerting, I thought that the Holt books were supposed top notch. I was planning on buying them to take the NJ state test for the contractor's license. They're really that bad? He's got a big forum, I'm surprised that the mistakes aren't pointed out and fixed.



rewire said:


> Tom Henry


His books are more accurate?

Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the one book of his that I have but it leaves a few things to be desired. It expects that you know things that it hasn't taught you occasionaly. Overall I like the book and am using it to study for the admin test.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

rewire said:


> I am still correcting all the mistakes in the ones I have


Yea me too,confused me on a few things when I was studying for my contractors exam.

Funny thing thought. go over and say that on his forum and you will get slammed for it


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I used the NEC Exam Preparation Textbook from Mike Holt's (2005 edition), don't recall finding that many errors in it, if there were the corrections were on his website. I wouldn't see a need in getting the whole set to pass a journeyman's exam, it's not that hard if you know how to navigate through the NEC.

I've also heard that Tom Henry's books are really good, although I haven't personally seen them myself.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

electrictim510 said:


> I am looking to buy a used set of one of the below products. I cannot afford to buy it brand new at the moment
> 
> http://www.mikeholt.com/productitem.php?id=388&year=2005&from=All&type=Library
> 
> ...


 There are a lot of things on the NJ test that he doesnt cover. I wouldnt rely just on him. His stuff is good but a little long winded at times......


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Every exam prep book has at least a few mistakes, including Mike Holt's, but it's not like the entire catalog is one big blunder. Tom Henry's books have a few errors in them too you know.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Tom Henry. Would have never passed without his program. It's the best IMO.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Every exam prep book has at least a few mistakes, including Mike Holt's, but it's not like the entire catalog is one big blunder. Tom Henry's books have a few errors in them too you know.


 most of the mistakes are minor i am taking a 08 code class and we play spot the Holt in every class. I like the one where the answer is A and B but he doesn't give you that option.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I did a lot of the exams in the prep book and the mistakes are minimal.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Yea me too,confused me on a few things when I was studying for my contractors exam.
> 
> *Funny thing thought. go over and say that on his forum and you will get slammed for it*


Really?:001_huh:

I honestly would like you to show me where on Mike's forum anyone has gotten slammed for challenging the content of Mike's books.

I mean that, please give me a clue where I can find that.

On the other hand _you will get slammed_ if you come to Mike's forum and ask where to by his stuff used, that is just plain rude. Kind of like having a customer ask your helper finish the job as a side job for cash. 

I have never owned a Mike Holt book so I have no idea how they are, Tom's books may well be better. But I do know that Mike is pretty accessible by phone or email so if anyone has one of his products they could ask Mike about it directly. I am pretty sure Mike would be interested in fixing any mistakes that may exist.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=111196&highlight=mike+holt+books

Here is an example

You closed the thread but the jerks over there stomped on this guy.

I was just on there for the first time in a long time I see nothings changed.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=111196&highlight=mike+holt+books
> 
> Here is an example
> 
> You closed the thread but the jerks over there stomped on this guy.


OK, your right there was some crap there, some of it from members of this forum.

But I also think it shows that the 'official' position of Mike's forum is to allow Mike's material to be challenged. Your first post seemed to be saying otherwise. 



> I was just on there for the first time in a long time I see nothings changed


I have some influence over there and even though I could not care less when people say it's 'uptight' or 'too rigid'. I do care very much that people feel comfortable asking questions there. I would be happy to hear _constructive_ criticisms. You may want to do it in a PM as I am not sure it is really cool to be taking up space on the ET forum to talk about the MH forum.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Take a look at every online book resaler that has reviews. Type in any electrical book and read the reviews. Almost evryone book has typos along with in correct infomation/answers. MHE has monthly newsletters with corrections, he has a free website with corrections. I have Tom Henery and Mike Holt books on calculations and both have chapters that are confusing with wrong answers. I can find the right answers at MH but not at TH.

P.S. some members on this forum never have a positive thing to say.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought the 2002 volume 1 & 2 pictorial guides to the NEC. They were great because it gave me pictures to look at, while I had it going on (in the john.)

But if you are looking for real help on the NEC test, I'm not sure. Here you can get slammed with a ton of questions on really obscure sh1t, like theater lighting taps. 

Your best bet for a code test, is that Tom Henry code book with all the tabs and highlighting already done inside it. Without a doubt, you need to read every page of the code, and try to visualize in your head what it is talking about.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I have Mikes whole library. I like his videos because I find him interesting to listen too.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> I bought the 2002 volume 1 & 2 pictorial guides to the NEC. They were great because it gave me pictures to look at, while I had it going on (in the john.)


 You got it on in the john with the pictorial guides to the nec?

Thats something you may want to keep to yourself :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> OK, your right there was some crap there, some of it from members of this forum.
> .


 which wine goes with crow?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

rewire said:


> which wine goes with crow?


I don't know, wine is for sissies.:jester:

But if your buying .... JD, Makers Mark or Cabo Wabo is fine. 

But again if you go and look at that thread it is not the position of Mike's forum to prohibit challenging Mikes materials. :thumbup1:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I don't know, wine is for sissies.:jester:


I was watching a James Bond movie last week and the waiter gave him the cork to sniff :blink:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I was watching a James Bond movie last week and the waiter gave him the cork to sniff :blink:


I hope it was not Connery.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I hope it was not Connery.


Yes.. "Diamonds are Forever" with a very busty Jill St.John :thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I was watching a James Bond movie last week and the waiter gave him the cork to sniff :blink:


yeah, but that wasn't the cork that came out of the wine bottle.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

many years ago as a guest of the UAE and alchohol being forbidden I learned the fine art of wine making using a 5 gallon jerrycan grape juice ,sugar,yeast and a punch ballon and I can attest that those who were partakers of this potent brew were anything but sissies.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Where does the balloon come in to the recipe?


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Where does the balloon come in to the recipe?


 after you mix everything you place the punch ballon over the spout as the gas builds from fermintation the ballon expands when fermintation is done the ballon will contract the process takes about three weeks and you want to keep it in a cool dark place.If the ballon comes loose you will have a nasty smelling mess all over your BDUs so secure it well


----------



## RH1 (Sep 20, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Funny thing thought. go over and say that on his forum and you will get slammed for it


You will be banned for life. I have found several mistakes in his books, but over all I think they're excellent.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

This is hilarious. The one link to clearly display that if you "go over there to complain and you'll have your ass handed you" clearly showed a few people trying to beat the guy down, one or two moderators trying to shut them up politely and give the guy a chance, and ultimately a spanking to those people by a moderator when he closed the thread. I'm kind of at a loss here for how to improve this on our end... :001_huh:

Banned for life? Gimme a break! We don't even ban the homeowners, for the most part, we tell them they walked into the wrong spot and quietly wait for them to go away! :laughing:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Holt is a good presenter and I enjoyed his code update class his materials do have minor mistakes as for the forum some on it think it blasphemy to speak ill of him or his materials but the forum is on his site so I can see their point of view.Idon't think anyone has been banned for it but I don't moderate that forum but some that do are members here and they could set the record straight.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

George Stolz said:


> This is hilarious. The one link to clearly display that if you "go over there to complain and you'll have your ass handed you" clearly showed a few people trying to beat the guy down, one or two moderators trying to shut them up politely and give the guy a chance, and ultimately a spanking to those people by a moderator when he closed the thread. I'm kind of at a loss here for how to improve this on our end... :001_huh:
> 
> Banned for life? Gimme a break! We don't even ban the homeowners, for the most part, we tell them they walked into the wrong spot and quietly wait for them to go away! :laughing:


When you use the quotes " Your supposed to quote what someone actually said word for word. No one said anything about an ass being handed to anyone

Bob put the thing to bed and was right to say that " I am not sure it is really cool to be taking up space on the ET forum to talk about the MH forum. " <---- See that's how you use quotes( I didn't make that up that was what he said)

Don't you have some threads over there to close down because you don't agree with what someone said? 

As for people never being banned we all know that is a lie.

Now why don't you respect what Bob said


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> When you use the quotes " Your supposed to quote what someone actually said word for word.


Sorry, I must have missed the sign. When I quote someone, I use the quote feature. I don't feel out of line for paraphrasing, and throwing a pair of quotation marks around the portion of my sentence containing the paraphrase, particularly if I don't even bother to reference the person or group I am summarizing.



> Bob put the thing to bed and was right to say that " I am not sure it is really cool to be taking up space on the ET forum to talk about the MH forum. " <---- See that's how you use quotes( I didn't make that up that was what he said)


And you can quote me as saying that I don't run this place; neither do you or Bob, and I have enough respect for the moderators of this site not to inform them of what they should or shouldn't allow in conversation. Bob said that he was concerned that the powers that be on this site might not approve of discussing MH on ET, he didn't say that they wouldn't or shouldn't.

(Don't get your knickers in a twist, I was paraphrasing again.)

They're big boys, they can decide on their own when to ice the thread, it's none of my concern.



> Don't you have some threads over there to close down because you don't agree with what someone said?


I'd love to see your evidence for that. 



> As for people never being banned we all know that is a lie.


Show me one person that has ever been banned at MH for saying the material sucks. That's what this topic has evolved into, so I assume you are still on topic.

The last guy that rings a bell for me, that came around looking to pirate used MH material, was for the most part let be until Mike himself requested that the thread be pulled. And then we didn't ban the guy, we just let him know it wasn't appropriate. That's about the only action I can recall that comes close.



> Now why don't you respect what Bob said


I have nothing but respect for nearly everything Bob says.

Neither you nor Bob are sitting in my lap, so I'll just have to speak my own mind in my own way, but I appreciate your concern.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

There are libraries full of used books are they also trying to "pirate" material? Amazon sells used books are they "pirates"? I hope you only buy brand new cars,don't want you to pirate any Ford products

Since you love Mike holt so much why don't you go back there

You're the reason that place isn't all that popular anymore

Too bad there isn't an ignore feature on here


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> T
> Your the reason that place isn't all that popular anymore


It's "you're", not "your".


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I fixed it for you...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I fixed it for you...:laughing::laughing:


Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> There are libraries full of used books are they also trying to "pirate" material? Amazon sells used books are they "pirates"? I hope you only buy brand new cars,don't want you to pirate any Ford products
> 
> Since you love Mike holt so much why don't you go back there
> 
> ...


 i stopped posting thier because of george


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> The last guy that rings a bell for me, that came around looking to pirate used MH material,


George, I like you and respect your opinion. 

With that said, I have to ask about this "pirating" thing. 

I bought used books in college, I currently buy used vehicles, guns, women, etc.

So why do you feel that buying used books and study material with the Mike Holt name on it is pirating? Pirating would be photocopying the books and selling the copies for profit. 

If I go to the library to read a book, am I a bad person because I did not buy it new?

Wouldn't you think that the sale of used books opposed to the purchase of new would be the price of dealing with the book industry? I'm sure, as mentioned, Ford is mad that people buy used instead of going to the dealer for a new Ford, but would it be respectable for them to proclaim that fact like Mike Hold representatives always do?

Can you please qualify your statement, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> like Mike Hold


It's "Holt", not "Hold".


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's "Holt", not "Hold".


****! You got me.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> ****! You got me.


"You got that right!"

-William1978


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

rewire said:


> i stopped posting thier because of george


Yeah, I looked back on our last exchange there, and I still don't get it.

To each their own.

Matey, when someone borrows a CD with the intent of giving it back tomorrow, it doesn't take much to read between the lines. The fellow in question left little doubt what he was up to.


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> Matey, when someone borrows a CD with the intent of giving it back tomorrow, it doesn't take much to read between the lines. The fellow in question left little doubt what he was up to.


Oh, ok, you were talking about borrowing a CD, my mistake. So you are ok with people buying used Mike Holt books, correct?


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Since you love Mike holt so much why don't you go back there


I think the most adroit response I can work up for that is, "I know you are but what am I?" :laughing:



> You're the reason that place isn't all that popular anymore


I could have told you that. :thumbsup:


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> Oh, ok, you were talking about borrowing a CD, my mistake. So you are ok with people buying used Mike Holt books, correct?


I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## Craig Nicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Mike Holt is the messiah of the sparky world. I met him once and he eventually filed a restraining order but that's not relevant.


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> Yeah, I looked back on our last exchange there, and I still don't get it.


The curiosity (and boredom) was killing me, so I looked it up too.

You weren't acting as a moderator in that thread, just having a discussion as a member. For a person to completely leave a forum because another member made a joke and didn't apologize is pretty lame.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> You weren't acting as a moderator in that thread, just having a discussion as a member. For a person to completely leave a forum because another member made a joke and didn't apologize is pretty lame.


Yeah, if I were rewire I'd just change my username and go back. :laughing:


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, if I were rewire I'd just change my username and go back. :laughing:


:whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> George, I like you and respect your opinion.
> 
> With that said, I have to ask about this "pirating" thing.
> 
> ...


When people go to Amazon, Ebay, Craig's list, used book stores etc.and buy used Holt's material that is just the normal course of things. Not a problem.

The problem I have is someone coming to the Forum Mike sponsors and asks for used material. To me that is just plain rude.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> The curiosity (and boredom) was killing me, so I looked it up too.
> 
> You weren't acting as a moderator in that thread, just having a discussion as a member. For a person to completely leave a forum because another member made a joke and didn't apologize is pretty lame.


 Maybe you have lower standards than I do in MH form if you look at georges avatar you will see the word MODERATOR . When I speak to the guys that work for me I am always the boss on or off the clock so I must maintain a certain decorum at all times. As a moderator of a forum that holds itself to a higher standard of conduct I would expect the moderators of that forum to reflect that standard in their posts.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> The curiosity (and boredom) was killing me, so I looked it up too.
> 
> You weren't acting as a moderator in that thread, just having a discussion as a member. For a person to completely leave a forum because another member made a joke and didn't apologize is pretty lame.


While I didn't flat out apologize, I did indicate that I was joking, and asked to see if he was. I knew he had a unique sense of humor, so I wasn't really sure what was going on.

I did send a PM to apologize, but he never logged back in to see it.



rewire said:


> As a moderator of a forum that holds itself to a higher standard of conduct I would expect the moderators of that forum to reflect that standard in their posts.


As a member of a number of internet forums for an extended period of time, I would expect a member of such forums to not walk around with their feelers hanging out to get stepped on and snapped off whenever someone sneezes.

I do not see someone getting themselves involved in a snit twice in two weeks as being a particularly noteworthy thing - and I sure didn't see it as an insult to point it out. Hence my lack of a public apology. That's like forcing me to apologize for farting in my car when I am alone in it.

You know, I went through a period of time where I essentially quit posting, because it concerned me that I needed to maintain a higher standard of conduct than I previously displayed. Now, I strive to enjoy forum time while also behaving myself, and looking out for people. If the occasional person takes insult and walks away forever from some inane comment I make, I've come to discover that more often than not those people needed a reason to make a scene.

I'm not saying that this is what you did, this is my view of the statistics of the matter. 

Whenever you decide to rejoin the group, if ever, you'll be welcomed in open arms.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> While I didn't flat out apologize, I did indicate that I was joking, and asked to see if he was. I knew he had a unique sense of humor, so I wasn't really sure what was going on.
> 
> I did send a PM to apologize, but he never logged back in to see it.
> 
> ...


The one thing I have found is you are always the hero in your own story.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

It would be a shame if you resigned yourself to victim of yours.


----------



## Tyha (Oct 17, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> OK, your right there was some crap there, some of it from members of this forum.
> 
> But I also think it shows that the 'official' position of Mike's forum is to allow Mike's material to be challenged. Your first post seemed to be saying otherwise.
> 
> ...


Yeah im sorry you guys or maybe I missed it but i didn't see anywhere in that discussion on MH that the OP was getting "Slammed" or anything of the sort.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> It would be a shame if you resigned yourself to victim of yours.


 I claim aggrieved status not victim status


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

rewire said:


> I claim aggrieved status not victim status





> aggrieved: feeling resentment at having been unfairly treated


I really don't feel that I treated you unfairly. My comment was playful ribbing from a peer, not a serious admonishment from a superior.

Can't please everybody, I suppose, but it's too bad, I enjoyed your participation and your sense of humor.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> I really don't feel that I treated you unfairly. My comment was playful ribbing from a peer, not a serious admonishment from a superior.
> 
> Can't please everybody, I suppose, but it's too bad, I enjoyed your participation and your sense of humor.


" Why is it whenever there is a snit Rewire is involved...?" I did not view this as playful ribbing of a peer.George Stolz









 Moderator


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> When people go to Amazon, Ebay, Craig's list, used book stores etc.and buy used Holt's material that is just the normal course of things. Not a problem.
> 
> The problem I have is someone coming to the Forum Mike sponsors and asks for used material. To me that is just plain rude.


That's like going to a Ford dealer and buying a used car, huh?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

rewire said:


> The one thing I have found is you are always the hero in your own story.


And when he isn't he closes the thread :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Ignore him and maybe he will crawl back where he came from,in MH's butthole.

I think he just came over to start crap anyway,he is bored cause all the kool people are here.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Our soldiers are getting killed in the middle east, millions of Americans are losing there homes and jobs. 
Who cares who said what to who. Get over it everybody, move on.

Life is too short.

(Sorry just had to vent.)


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> That's like going to a Ford dealer and buying a used car, huh?


No, not at all.

It's more like going to a ford dealership and trying to buy a used car directly from the other customers.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Our soldiers are getting killed in the middle east, millions of Americans are losing there homes and jobs.
> Who cares who said what to who. Get over it everybody, move on.
> 
> Life is too short.
> ...


Hear hear, I'm done.


----------



## James Whittaker (May 24, 2011)

I can't believe all the prolems reading books no matter who wrote the book. If you read the code book, worked under a GOOD mechanic, have taken theory courses, have worked at different types of work-- industrial, residential new, remodel, explosian proof, electronic course. You are going to have to read a hell a lot of books. If you do not have a broad experience how do you know the books have all these mistakes. James w.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

This thread is two years old ............ just saying......


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> This thread is two years old


And one alias.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> And one alias.


Two is you count ArrrrMatey..:laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike is a better water skier than he is an electrician. I wouldn't want him on any job I was working on.

He is a better business man, than an instructor or teacher.

And he takes his religion wayyyyyyyyy to seriously. Huge turn-off.

IMO as usual.

Oh, and I have the whole library somewhere around here.

Send me a PM, when I find it, I'll let you know. You can make me an offer.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electrictim510 said:


> I am looking to buy a used set of one of the below products. I cannot afford to buy it brand new at the moment
> 
> http://www.mikeholt.com/productitem.php?id=388&year=2005&from=All&type=Library
> 
> ...


You should buy directly from Mike Holt. They're his books and he's a great leader to the industry. By buying used products you're killing a small business. :no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

James Whittaker said:


> I can't believe all the prolems reading books no matter who wrote the book. If you read the code book, worked under a GOOD mechanic, have taken theory courses, have worked at different types of work-- industrial, residential new, remodel, explosian proof, electronic course. You are going to have to read a hell a lot of books. If you do not have a broad experience how do you know the books have all these mistakes. James w.


You have a very wrong idea about the career of the vast majority of electricians.


----------

